# [Truco] ¿sueles compilar mientras usas el ordenador?

## psm1984

He leido este pequeño truco en la GWN que sirve para cambiar el nice (prioridad) de todos los procesos que lanza emerge, incluido el mismo. Los valores posibles van desde el -20 (maxima prioridad) hasta 19 (prioridad minima). Para cambiarlo basta con incluir en el  /etc/make.conf la linea: 

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

Podeis probar con otros valores para ir ajustando.

----------

## pibelss

Gracias por la informacion. Yo siempre lo hacia pedal.

Un saludo

----------

## pcmaster

Tomo nota...  :Smile: 

Lo que me sorprende es que, estando como están tan comentadas todas las opciones en el archivo /etc/make.conf, se hayan olvidado de poner esta, que puede ser tan útil...

----------

